# 6.0 diesel serpentine belt replacement



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Brought my truck in today to get the belt replaced. Started squeeking bout a month ago. Its taken the shop all day and its not done yet, I stopped in and the radiator is unbolted and the fan off. Guy said its been a pain. Ford can make anything easy to replace anymore. Now i just hope it will be done before the snow coming tomorrow, Anyone else had the problem replacing the belt before. I know the guys at the shop are very good. they only do diesels. Just a pain in the butt, im glad i didnt try it myself


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Took us 3+ hours to do mine the 1st time, slightly less the next time. FYI there are updated pulleys availiable for certain trucks to help eliminate belt squeal. I have the part #'s if you want them. I'd put them up now, but they're out in my truck. The fanshroud is one-piece from the factory, but they have a "perforated" section on each side with holes for self tapping screws. Basically you cut at the perforations to get the top of the shroud out, and the re-attach it with screws. It's not a fun job, and it's worse with the dual alternators.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Ford cant leave any room for anything simple to happen, its the way its always been two steps back to get one step forward.


----------



## speotter (Feb 16, 2009)

so GIX1K4, I am replacing my serpentine belt. Should I replace the pulleys? I have some belt squeal - probably related to the old belt that I am replacing.

Rather not do things more than once.

SCOTT


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whoa, old thread, but you don't have to remove the radiator to replace the belt. 

I'd reconsider your opinion of your shop, cuz IMO they suck. 

Not saying it's easy, but it isn't a day long project.


----------



## speotter (Feb 16, 2009)

*serpentine Belt*

No shop, I was planning on doing it myself (what a pain serpentine belts are supposed to be easy).

I am not planning on removing the radiator. Just the shroud, fan clutch and fan. Anything else I should know?


----------



## HomeBuilder (Jul 19, 2007)

I had mine replaced a year ago by the mechanics at a bus garage (my wife works there). The belt size was altered when there was warranty work done on the truck, so the first belt was too short. We had to contact the dealer to find out the proper belt size. It took the better part of the morning to get the belt in place, but they did not remove any part of the shroud or fan/clutch. They did fabricate a tool to release the tensioner, and a couple of wire coat hangers to manipulate the belt into place.

Verify the new belt is the proper size (check with the Ford dealer, and have them look by VIN), because the boys were not happy when the (wrong size) new belt did not fit.


----------



## speotter (Feb 16, 2009)

Good advice on the belt size. I like the idea of not dealing with the shroud, but what a pain.

THANKS

SCOTT


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

No need to pull the fan, just removeing the shroud makes life easier.


----------



## speotter (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice

SCOTT


----------



## speotter (Feb 16, 2009)

OK, so I removed the shroud and most of the shredded belt. The water pump pulley is hanging loose, so it looks like the belt sheared the bolts on the pulley. I can't tell yet. I need to remove the fan/clutch assembly.

Question 1, I tried pulling off the wiring connection to the clutch. It isn't moving. Is there a trick to this or do I pull harder?

Question 2, There is a cover on the shaft of the clutch. Do I pry that off in order to pull the clutch off?


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I dunno, i've never been that far into mine. Let me look at the powerstroke bible and see what I come up with.

Here's a link to the bible...http://dan.prxy.org/Truck/6L_bible_html/html/TOC.html

The nut on the clutch is 47mm, and you'll need a way to hold the waterpump shaft from turning while you loosen the nut. I'm not sure if it's left or right hand thread though, and it'll be tough if the pulley bolts are broken

Lots of info can be found at either www.ford-trucks.com or www.powerstroke.org


----------



## speotter (Feb 16, 2009)

*Fan Belt*

So I thought I would conclude this fiasco

As I tried to take off the fan and Stator, I discovered that the water pump pulley had "broken". The pulley had sheared around the 4 bolts to the pump. That means that the pulley was spinning freely unattached to the pump.

There were pieces of the belt under the pulley wrapped around the shaft. I don't know whether the belt broke, wrapped around the pulley and sheared or whether the pulley sheared and caused the belt to shred.

It also made it impossible to hold the shaft of the pump from turning while removing the fan. I had to unbolt the water pump and stator while the fan was attached, remove the entire shroud and radiator and remove the assembly together. I then had to sawsall the pulley in half in order to remove it and then use a pair of pliers to the pump while removing the fan.

I replaced the water pump, pulley and belt, and it all went together rather easily and now works fine.

What a pain.


----------

